# My Front end



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

I recently cut everything out of it..and modded. it ...what do you think... i cut it out and fiberglassed some parts....


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

Not feeling the centered emblem. Would look much better if it wasn't there at all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

damn alot of people have told me that.. i kinda didnt dig it either..but some one told me that i had to have it on there..cuz my rear one is missing and it is against the law or someshit.....some people have told me to leave it bare....and some have told me to put a GTR badge right in the center.... might just take it off though.... thanks for the input...


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

haha, what the fuck, its not illegal at all... havent you seen them ol' beat up 1970's for trucks, thats alll rust, and no labels, as long as your car passes emmisions, tahts all that matters.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

yeah i know but some one told me that it was like hiding the identity ..or some shit like that..cuz my car has no badges anywhere....only the front one that is shown..


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

luvregals said:


> *yeah i know but some one told me that it was like hiding the identity ..or some shit like that..cuz my car has no badges anywhere....only the front one that is shown.. *


Tell you what. Print off a picture of your 'baby finger' avatar. 
Blow it up real big and hold it in front of the person who told you that. Then smile and walk away.  

Hehehehe! Illegal! Bwahahahaha! What?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks a lot like the one on my B13. What's interesting is that I don't like the offset emblem on the B14 grille, but I love it on mine - I get compliments all the time. I think it has to do with the shape of the grille opening. I would ditch the emblem myself. Good work!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's my opinion: it's ok, but it could be better. 
First off, what kind of mesh did you use? it looks almost invisible. It's a good effect, but it's not too pretty underneath, I suggest a more noticeable mesh, or something that blocks out the unsightly horn, metal bars and radiator. 

Second, there seems to be a gap between the hood and the grill, I also notice that a little with the headlights and the hood. Did you hapen to rip out that black rubber border that lines the front of the hood? The gap in there is a big minus.

And Third, the emblem idea always seems neat in theory, but I've seen this idea before and it never seems to look good. I say, if you want to keep the emblem (which I would to show who I represent) I would mount it center on the hood like on a 240sx and keep the grill nice and empty and clean. (BTW, DON'T get a GT-R emblem)


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *here's my opinion: it's ok, but it could be better.
> First off, what kind of mesh did you use? it looks almost invisible. It's a good effect, but it's not too pretty underneath, I suggest a more noticeable mesh, or something that blocks out the unsightly horn, metal bars and radiator.
> 
> Second, there seems to be a gap between the hood and the grill, I also notice that a little with the headlights and the hood. Did you hapen to rip out that black rubber border that lines the front of the hood? The gap in there is a big minus.
> ...


thanks for the comments... the reason the front end looks the way it does.. is cuz the car was wrecked when i got it... i bought it for only 500 bucks... the guy said the car was unrepairable... but i saw it and said fuck no it aint... all it needed was the fenders and well the whole front end.... everything else was straight.... the guy left it in neutral one day and forgot to put the car in parking and it rolled down a hill like 10 feet and hit a tree.. it looked messed up but the car was still straight.. so it is missing some pieces and I am going to buy them pretty soon. as for the mesh on the grill i used some mesh that the homies put on all there cars... it is really nice to work with.. i was thinkin of painting it white so you couldnt see into it that good.. but hey thanks for the comments.....as for the emblem i am prolly gonna take it off.. but i was talking to a police officer the other night at the races and he said the the car really doesnt need to have the badges but some officers can give you shit for that..cuz supposedly it is a false identification of a car....


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

No emblem is not a legality issue at all. You can be completely withou temblems. If someone is dumb enough to not be able to recognize a Sentra, or a 200SX, then they deserve to pay you what yo uask if yo utry to sell it as a BMW 3 series or something. As for driving it around on your own like that, then no, you will never have a problem with this.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

GTR EMBLEMS RULE!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey Niss200sxGTR: Guess you're packing a sh*t load of HP with that invisible RB26DETT.  J/K


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

I think you need to get rid of the license plate box!!


















18" Racinghart C5 EVO, GReddy SP, Injen CAI, Jim Wolf ECU, Stillen Headers, GroundControls, KYB GR-2, Powerslot Rotors, Custom Leather Interior, Alot of Auto Meter Guages, Nis-Nacks Projector w/ Clear Corners, G20 Chrome Grill, Custom Molded Front Bumper (NO LICENSE PLATE BOX)


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

luvregals said:


> *I recently cut everything out of it..and modded. it ...what do you think... i cut it out and fiberglassed some parts....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How Much of a Pain Was it to cut out all the fins from the center of the grill i has thinking of doing it to mine but wasnt sure if i wanted to start hacking it up?


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

i never really liked the nissan emblem to start with but its better than an A, H, a funky T or in infinity or daewoo's case it looks like the emblem on the top of a pack of Doral's (cheap tree twig smokes)


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: My Front end*



SkylineSentra said:


> *
> 
> 
> How Much of a Pain Was it to cut out all the fins from the center of the grill i has thinking of doing it to mine but wasnt sure if i wanted to start hacking it up? *


it wasnt that hard.,.. i just took a saw to the muthafucka and tore it all up...but when you take it all off.. there are gonna be like 4 big ass holes on each side .. so you have to cover that up with fiberglass.... but other than that it was cool....


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

IMO take the emblem and put it on the hood like a 240.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: My Front end*



luvregals said:


> *
> 
> it wasnt that hard.,.. i just took a saw to the muthafucka and tore it all up...but when you take it all off.. there are gonna be like 4 big ass holes on each side .. so you have to cover that up with fiberglass.... but other than that it was cool.... *



 After posting this i found a nice grill at www.ninjacar.com 
The Syndicat grill looks pretty hot i like how the top was eliminated


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, that's the grill syndicate_bro makes, or as we now know him as "Custom Cranium"


----------

